# Documentary: The Lost Platoon



## MedCorps (16 Mar 2017)

If you have some time to burn, just came across this documentary which is part of a series.  I cannot comment on the series, but I can comment on this episode.  

Title: The Lost Platoon. 
By: Dan Reid. 

It was part of a BBC series called "Our War" and is Series 2, Episode 3/3. 

For one hour you follow 7 Platoon of the UK's Welsh Guards in their outpost in Haji Alem, Afghanistan in 2009. 

Some good (and hard) lessons learned about being a platoon commander / platoon Sr. NCO, equipment redundancy, first aid training, communication under contact, radio drills with higher, efficient medevac / casevac system, etc, etc.  

Worth the time if you have it. 

Some info here: 
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/lost-platoon/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01mgyh9

Cheers, 

MC


----------

